# Belize Flights From the West



## MuranoJo (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone from WA, OR, ID, etc. ever fly to Belize?
Can't believe the options are 17-24 hours to get there, and from what I can see, all involve flying through the night.

Terrible connections, and it seems it shouldn't take that long, nor overnight.


----------



## mike53 (Aug 17, 2011)

We have flown to neighboring Roatan from LAX and about the only way was overnight which wasn't that bad. Fly at midnight (Continental via Houston) and arrive mid-afternoon. I guess if you left during the day you'd arrive in the middle of the night and no one would be open!


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks, Mike.
The reservation we have now is leave Boise 7:39 pm, arrive Belize 10:20 am the next day.  This includes a 5-hour layover in LAX.  Yuck.  

Next thing I'll check is flying into Houston and staying overnight near the airport, then fly on to Belize the next day.  But I haven't priced that.


----------



## mike53 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just for the heck of it I checked and there is a Continental flight that leaves Denver at 8:30am and arrives in Belize, via Houston at 2:57pm. Just a 6 1/2 hour flight. I just picked random dates in October but you might give this a try if it's not too late.


----------



## kenie (Aug 18, 2011)

Sat to Sat in October from SEA. Depart at 6am - arrive at 2:56pm.
$610 per person.

Expedia.com


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for those discoveries!  Much appreciated.
Both of the last two postings would be preferable to me--would probably require an overnight in Denver or Seattle, but still much better.

I'll check them out.  Previously I had only done the round trip search, but looks like the best solution is to stay overnight at a larger airpot and fly from there the next day.  We still have time to play around with it, as it's not til next Spring.  (And I have some hotel points I can burn for the airport layover.  )


----------

